Ask HN: What book(s) would you recommend to future parents? - arthur_ooo
======
anacleto
It's one of the greatest books I've ever read in general and it's one of those
I'd recommend to anyone. Especially parents.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/769016.How_to_Talk_So_Ki...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/769016.How_to_Talk_So_Kids_Will_Listen_Listen_So_Kids_Will_Talk)

------
andymoe
I’d recommend a good pediatrician (with a night nurse line if possible) since
you will see them often the first six month. The books and classes are kinda a
waste of time. But whatever makes you comfortable and eases you’re stress etc
is gunna be good.

